# Face Time ou Skype ?



## Route 64 (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Un peu déçu sur Ipad 2 de l'application FiceTime en qualité de visio et en qualité sonore...
Que pensez-vous de Skype ou autre ? 
Merci de vos conseils.


----------



## MisterDrako (9 Mai 2011)

j'ai pas testé encore skype sur le "nipad" mais bon à mon humble avis le pb vient plus 
de la cam que du logiciel non ?

à suivre mais c'est vrai que la qualité est un peu limite je trouve aussi....


----------



## Mac Chris (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens tout juste de recevoir mon iPad2.
J'ai dejà un iPhone et je viens de m'apercevoir que les appli deja downloadées sur iphone s'installent également sur iPad. Ceci explqiue certainement pourquoi on a un icone x1 et x2 pour passer du mode iPhone au mode iPad.

Par contre en mode x2, la qualité des pixel est tres decevante d'une appli à l'autre à mon sens.

J'ai voulu telecharger Skype, mais lorsque je me suis aperçu que que l'appli est désigné pour l'iphone, j'ai stoppé le téléchargement, je crains que le design auquel j'aytyache de l'importance ne soit pas à la hauteur d'un iPad.
Peut être sortiront il une appli iPad?


----------



## worldice (9 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens tout juste de recevoir mon iPad2.
> J'ai dejà un iPhone et je viens de m'apercevoir que les appli deja downloadées sur iphone s'installent également sur iPad. Ceci explqiue certainement pourquoi on a un icone x1 et x2 pour passer du mode iPhone au mode iPad.
> ...



Oui, en fait c'est que toutes les applications iPhone qui n'ont pas été optimisées par l'éditeur pour l'iPad apparaissent avec un "X2". Et quand on appuie dessus, le logiciel se contente de zoomer l'image. Elle est donc d'une qualité médiocre.

Sinon, je ne pense pas que Skype cherchent à faire une application iPad.


----------



## Mac Chris (9 Mai 2011)

Finalement ca donne quoi skype sous iPad? ca vaut le coup ou non?


----------



## worldice (9 Mai 2011)

Mac Chris a dit:


> Finalement ca donne quoi skype sous iPad? ca vaut le coup ou non?



Ben essaye !


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Mai 2011)

Un autre problème non négligeable pour FaceTime c'est qu'il ne peut être installé sur des Macs de plus de 4 ans ?  Je dis ça car il ne peut pas être installé sur le MBP de 2007 que j'ai donné à ma petite fille.


----------

